# Solo ST Classic aufbauen



## texas (14. Mai 2006)

habe mir das solo st classic rahmen/gabelset bestellt. in ca. 3 wochen sollte es in der schweiz eintreffen. ich kenne mich eigentlich nur in den "normalen komponenten aus und will nun fragen, ob ihr ideen für den aufbau habt. 

meine idee zur zeit:
ultegra, ritchey wcs oder pro teile, laufräder keine ahnung

möglichkeit:
auf die sram rival warten, weiss aber nicht, wann die kommt und wie teuer die ist

vielen dank für eure tips


----------



## Monday (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo Texas,

warum Sram Rival? Wieviel Geld steht denn zur Verfügung? Einsatz zweck?

Wenn Du viel fährst solltest Du beim Rennrad eine Shimano Ultegra wählen oder, wenn mehr Geld zur Verfügung steht natürlich eine Campa Veloce. Die macht optisch einiges mehr her als die Ultegra und funktioniert noch einen kleinen Tick besser.

Ritchey Parts finde ich persönlich nicht individuell. Für mich gehört an ein Rennrad auch was aus bella Italia, vielleicht ITM oder Cinelli.

Wenn der Aufbau Rocky typisch sein soll, dann natürlich mit Easton Parts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (14. Mai 2006)

Moin!
Ich würde Ultegra oder was von Campa nehmen. Dazu LRS von Mavic oder Easton. Die Shimano-Kurbel würde ich aber auf keinen Fall anbauen, die finde ICH grottenhäßlich und geht zu den schlanken Rohren gar nicht! Dazu Ritchey Parts, leicht und günstig..

Robert

P.S.: In der RM-Gallerie sind ja zwei AL70 mit passenden Teilen


----------



## texas (14. Mai 2006)

also das rad brauche ich um zur arbeit zu fahren. 25 km in die stadt und wieder heim. mit pflastersteinabschnitten und bordsteinkannten. ab und zu noch mal eine tour.

das rahmenset kostet 1500 franken, es sollte wenn möglich allerhöchstens 4000 werden. lieber weniger, denn die familie braucht auch noch was.

an sram rival dachte ich, es ist mal was anderes und kommt auch aus nordamerika. würde ja noch irgendwie passen.


----------



## s.d (14. Mai 2006)

Hi also da ich mir demnächst vielleicht selber ein rr kaufe (leider kein rm sondern einen rassigen Italiener) kenn ich mich auch ein bisserl aus zwar nicht so wie im mtb bereich aber egal. Also ich bin bis jetzt hauptsächlich dura ace gefahren das ist echt der Hammer aber ultegra ist auch super. Auf das sram zeugs würd ich nicht unbedingt warten ultegra ist gut und hat sich bewährt und die Sram-Gruppe hat vielleicht noch Kinderkrankheiten. Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch lange überlegt ob er Eason oder Maviclaufräder nehmen soll. Er hat sich für die Eastons entschieden sie nehmen sich nicht viel aber die Eastons hat hald nicht jeder und passt daher gut zum solo. Die neuen Cadence-Kurbeln von RF würden natürlich sehr gut an ein RM passen aber ist natürlich auch ne Preisfrage.


----------



## Catsoft (14. Mai 2006)

Jep, das wäre genau meine Wahl: Ultegra, Cadance Kurbel, Easton LRS, WCS Anbauteile.

Ich kenn die Preise in CH nicht, aber in D würde das wohl hinkommen...


----------



## texas (14. Mai 2006)

die cadance kurbel sieht wirklich sehr schön aus. mal schauen, was sich da machen lässt. gegen die easton lrs sprechen für mich die farbe. der rahmen ist ja dunkel- und hellblau. da würde mich das rot stören. ausser die vistas sind schwarz.


----------



## Catsoft (15. Mai 2006)

Die Aufkleber lassen sich aber fix abziehen 
Shimano-LRS geht jedenfalls gar nicht :kotz:


----------



## texas (15. Mai 2006)

ok, dann siehts ja wieder gut aus.


----------



## Monday (15. Mai 2006)

Wie sieht es denn mit Deinem Gewicht aus?

Kann mir vorstellen, daß der St Classic Rahmen, Material bedingt, nicht der steifste ist. Wenn Du dann so einen flatter LRS nimmst, wird das Ganze sehr schwammig.

Du hattest was von Pflaster- & Bordsteinen geschrieben, ich würde da ggfs. einen Standard LRS nehmen, also 28 Loch Nabe VR & HR mit stabiler Felge und vielleicht Ceramicbeschichtet-


----------



## texas (15. Mai 2006)

gewicht winter: 75 kg  

gewicht sommer: 72 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (15. Mai 2006)

Dann sollte ein System LRS aber kein Problem sein


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2006)

Die LRS von Easton sind keine Flatterteile, guckst du MTBR.COM  Nur ein wenig leise ist der Freilauf 

Ein Standard-LRS hat am Renner i.d.R. 36 Speichen, 32 ist schon wackelig. Ich selber fahre einen Easton Circuit, kostet 350,-- und ist IMHO über jeden Zweifel erhaben... Läuft wie Hölle!


----------



## Monday (18. Mai 2006)

Meine mit Flatterteile auch nicht alle System LRS.

36 Loch habe ich am RR schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen, wenn dann VR 28 & HR 32 Loch.

Mal was anderes, weiß jemand (Catsoft bestimmt  )wer die Solo´s fertigt ??? Einige Rahmen der 2006 Serie erinnern mich an Colnago.

@ Catsoft

Wo hast Du denn Deine Rocky´s gekauft?
Haben im Norden nicht gerade große Auswahl an Rocky Händlern oder bist Du online-shopper?


----------



## Catsoft (19. Mai 2006)

Ich hab meine ersten Rockys bei meinem Ex-Sponsor (Pirate) erstanden, bevor er an Bicycles verkauft hat. Die letzten hab ich "Online"  gekauft. Ich kann Kimmerle , M-T Sports und Wellmann empfehlen. Die ersten beiden sind super nett, haben einen super Service und machen ordentliche Preise. Letzterer macht Superpreise, schiebt dabei nicht nur den Karton durch, aber zum After-Sales-Service kann ich nix sagen.

Die Solos aus 04/05 bestehen aus "stinknormalen" Columbus Geröhr. Kann jeder so kaufen und zusammenbraten. Ich denke die Solos kommen aus Taiwan, steht ja auch kein "Handmade in Canada" drauf  Colnago hat ja auch eine "Kooperation" mit den Inselchinesen. Ich denke Carbon läßt sich "im Westen" nicht "konkurenzfähig" fertigen.

Hier im Forum waren auch schon mal Link zu Herstellern zu diesem Thema..


----------



## Monday (20. Mai 2006)

An Taiwan habe ich eigentlich nur bei den günstigen Rahmen gedacht. War der Meinung, daß die höher preisigen Rahmen aus einer dieser italienischen Superfabriken kommt, die so gut und günstig wie die Taiwaner fertigen sollen.

Danke für die Info´s, speziell zu den Shop´s. Werde mit dem Kauf eines neuen aber erst auf die 07er Rocky´s warten.


----------



## texas (2. Juni 2006)

habe den rahmen heute bekommen 

jetzt muss ich mir mal die campa centaur anschauen, gefällt mir sehr gut. aber eben auch die rival von sram. kommt in der schweiz wenn überhaupt erst im spätsommer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## texas (13. Oktober 2006)

warte immer noch auf die sram rival. da bleibt viel zeit um nach komponenten zu suchen. da mein rm st classic dunkelblau (midnightblue) mit weissen decals ist und eine schwarze carbongabel hat will ich silberne teile dran. vorbau, lenker (nicht oversized) und sattelstütze sollten auch vom gleichen hersteller sein. will das einfach so haben. von truvativ gibts schöne teile, aber nur oversized und in der ch nicht erhältlich in silber. weiss jemand, was da meinen wünschen entsprechen würde. es können auch noname teile sein. so was wie das khs stelle ich mir vor.


----------



## texas (29. November 2006)

ein erstes (schlechtes) foto vom st classic... siehe im album, und der vorbau wird noch durch einen silbernen thomson getauscht.


----------



## texas (30. November 2006)




----------



## texas (10. März 2007)

.jpg


----------



## Nihil Baxter (11. März 2007)

Das Rad hat mit Sicherheit keine schlechten Komponenten, aber du hast leider GAR NIX draus gemacht. Sieht billig und unspektakulär aus. Der ansteigende Vorbau ist am RR ein absolutes NO-GO! Aufgrund dessen hast du wohl den Einsatzzweck verfehlt. Ein Trekkingrad wäre für die Fahrt zur Arbeit wohl besser.

Sorry für die ehrlichen Worte.

Gruß
Baxter


----------



## texas (11. März 2007)

kein problem mit deiner kritik. der vorbau ist mir selber auch ein dorn im auge. aber der muss zur zeit da oben sein, weil ich nach einer rückenoperation noch ein weilchen brauche, bis ich wieder unten fahren kann. aber das ziel wäre schon spacer weg und vorbau gerade.


----------



## Catsoft (11. März 2007)

Ich finde es OK...


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. März 2007)

@texas:
dezent und edel!
Die silbernen Parts zusammen mit dem dunkelblauen Rahmen passen perfekt.
Vom Design her also eher klassisch aufgebaut, so wie es ja auch auf dem Rahmen steht.

bike-it-easy


----------



## Nihil Baxter (16. März 2007)

texas schrieb:


> kein problem mit deiner kritik. der vorbau ist mir selber auch ein dorn im auge. aber der muss zur zeit da oben sein, weil ich nach einer rückenoperation noch ein weilchen brauche, bis ich wieder unten fahren kann. aber das ziel wäre schon spacer weg und vorbau gerade.



Schön, das du meine Kritik nicht als Beleidigung auffasst. Ich fahre eben viel RR und bin riesengrosser Rocky-Fan, von daher sind meine Kritiken nicht immer die nettesten, aber nie böse oder abwertend gemeint. Potential ist ja vorhanden, also mach in Zukunft etwas draus, O.K.?
Gruß
Baxter


----------



## texas (16. März 2007)

immerhin stehen wir ja offensichtlich beide auf rockys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (16. März 2007)

texas schrieb:


> immerhin stehen wir ja offensichtlich beide auf rockys



Stimmt. Ist doch schon mal eine gute Grundlage...
Gruß
Baxter


----------



## texas (17. März 2007)

...übrigens, die sram rival finde ich extrem schön und genial!!!

...und für das blizzard suche ich noch eine schöne starrgabel. sorry baxter, könnte auch eine ritchey carbon sein


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. März 2007)

Finde ich O.K. Die Ritchey Carbon Gabel ist mit Sicherheit einer der besten am Markt!
Gruß
Baxter


----------

